# Rear sight



## grammy (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a Berretta 92 that is off to the left. I thought it was just me, but my son (Army trained) had the same issue. His shots were all off to the left of his aim. Anyone know how to adjust the rear sight?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Most guns with that type of site use a toolo mate to not scratch up the weapon but still move the site. It's kind of like a C clamp. Well..It works on that principle. I've used a dowel and a hammer to tap them over a little to. If it's shooting left push the sight to the left.


----------



## grammy (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I will give it a try.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you haven't done so try shooting from a steady rest such as sandbags to verify error.

Most right handed new shooters will hit left and probably a bit low of aim point until they have developed proper trigger control.


----------



## grammy (Mar 5, 2009)

I am right handed, left eye dominant, a relatively new shooter, but have fired this berretta a lot.
Thinking it was me, I had my son take it to the range and he experienced the same issue. He is in the Army and very good with firearms so that is what lead me to believe it was the sight. 
I am going to the range today and will try a steady rest position before I mess around with tools and tapping the whole thing out of whack.


----------

